# Condo Woodshop



## RogerC (Apr 28, 2019)

Here's a wider shot of my dining room / woodshop in my condo.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm not sure the term dining room fits here....

Very cool looking shop. What is that skull? The next project in line?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 28, 2019)

Nice space. Looks like a great place for a workshop to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2019)

Very cool!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 28, 2019)

Awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 28, 2019)

A place for everything and everything in its place. Looks like it should work (at least until you create some man glitter).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## jasonb (Apr 28, 2019)

Who would'a guessed? Impressive!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Apr 28, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not sure the term dining room fits here....
> 
> Very cool looking shop. What is that skull? The next project in line?


It holds my safety glasses if you're referring to the one on my bench. I use it for reference also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm assuming that's a pizza in the wood vise at the end of the bench. After all it's a dining room too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2019)

What a great looking work space. It's supper clean!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 29, 2019)

That is awesome! 

Hopefully I am not out of line here....but safe to assume you are not married????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2019)

Great looking set-up!


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2019)

Very cool! I suggested something similar for our dining room but was vetoed very quickly

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RogerC (Apr 30, 2019)

Bigg081 said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Hopefully I am not out of line here....but safe to assume you are not married????


You are correct sir.

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karda (May 5, 2019)

very impressive, I wish I could keep my shop that clean


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2019)

I love the organization!


----------



## Karda (May 7, 2019)

do you do all of your work with hand tools, I don't see any machines


----------



## RogerC (May 9, 2019)

Karda said:


> do you do all of your work with hand tools, I don't see any machines


I use hand tools plus I have die grinders, flex shaft and a micromotor.


----------



## Karda (May 9, 2019)

ok


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2020)

That is NOT a "dining room / wood shop", it is a "WOOD SHOP / dining room"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Arn213 ...here ya go buddy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

